# Visa Issue ?



## speedy_gonsalves (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to know, whether the UAE VISA in the passport is directly linked to the visa database or is it typed out separately by the visa person ?

If I have a mistake in the passport, example name or age, will it be present in the visa database as well or is it just some mistake 'typed' on the passport ?

My Brother is going on vacation, he has his last name wrong and he wants to know if there'll be any issue with it at immigration.
Thanks


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Honestly, don't you think that having multiples IDs with different info sketchy ?

Get your documents right or accept potential problems down the road.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

speedy_gonsalves said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to know, whether the UAE VISA in the passport is directly linked to the visa database or is it typed out separately by the visa person ?
> 
> ...


I am probably being a bit slow here but I don't think I understand what you are asking. Is your brother coming here for a holiday and his visit visa doesn't match the name in his passport?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> I am probably being a bit slow here but I don't think I understand what you are asking. Is your brother coming here for a holiday and his visit visa doesn't match the name in his passport?


His brother last name is wrong or misspelled and he wants to know if it is ok


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> His brother last name is wrong or misspelled and he wants to know if it is ok


Thanks for the clarification - it's doubtful his brother would be allowed to enter the UAE with a variation of the spelling between the name in his passport and the one on the visit visa.


----------



## speedy_gonsalves (Apr 22, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Thanks for the clarification - it's doubtful his brother would be allowed to enter the UAE with a variation of the spelling between the name in his passport and the one on the visit visa.


No, My brother is a student here in the UAE. He resides here, he has a valid residency. Theres only 1 alphabet of a mistake or something. He's going abroad for vacations.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Personnaly wouldnt see this as an issue as visa number is linked to passport number so as long as these match and the name is not totally different.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Speedy, you should not ask this type of question because your question is coming across like this " Can my brother pass by the authorities if there is a mistake in his name?"

None of us can tell you the outcome, but if you do not want your brother to suffer any issues you should call the authorities directly or get his passport fixed.

For me, a passport that has the slightest difference is dodgy but then again that's me. By the way, if he is a resident here in the UAE upon his arrival they will scan his passport and compare the name with the name on the screen. I guess, I repeat I guess it has to match.







speedy_gonsalves said:


> No, My brother is a student here in the UAE. He resides here, he has a valid residency. Theres only 1 alphabet of a mistake or something. He's going abroad for vacations.


----------



## Archer7 (Jan 16, 2012)

Speedy, I know its a hassle but, trying to get it corrected is better in the long run. Even if you pass through the immigration 20 times without any problems, you could be stopped the 21st time.

Besides emigration in India, for example, checks every detail at times.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

My husband's name is spelled incorrectly on his residence visa. He advised his PRO of the correct spelling on numerous occasions during the application process (they had his original passport with the right spelling) but when his visa was stamped there was an "e" instead of an "o" in his surname. He asked to have it corrected but was told it didn't matter. He has travelled several times using that passport and residence visa since without any problems. 

Personally I would insist that the details on my residence visa were correct, but it does seem that a minor spelling error doesn't have a huge impact. Perhaps best to check this out with DNRD before departing though.


----------

